# CM7 3.5 or CM9 0.6? What about WebOS?



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, been out of the TP loop (and android loop in general) since about November, so sorry if this is posted elsewhere. I went back a few pages on the forums and didn't see any posts like this, so I decided to just post

i'm running on CM7 alpha 1 (I believe it's alpha 1) and everything (except battery life) has worked pretty much flawlessly for what I need, but I know there's been a TON of updates, so my question is to go to 3.5 or to go to 0.6? if I go from where I am now, to 3.5, I don't think I'd have to wipe, right? What about going to ICS, I'm assuming I would?

Also, what about updating webOS and Moboot in the process? I'd like to keep webOS up to date, but have neglected that since day 1. Is there a post I can be pointed to to help me with this or some basic advice?

Thanks all!


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

You can update WebOS. Sometimes it'll disable moboot, but all you have to do in that case is reflash it. Done.

You don't have to wipe to go to 0.6, but you probably should to be safe. Use Titanium to backup your apps/data first, and restore on ICS. Battery life is a lot better, amongst a bunch of other improvements, including that tablet "feel"


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I don't mind doing a wipe really, I haven't invested the time into it because I figured sooner or later I'd have to. I was more concerned of the stability and battery life on 0.6 compared to 3.5. Sounds like most likely I'll just go straight to ICS. What's the easiest way to do that from where I am?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

The best way is to simply compare what 3.5 does not have working and what .6 doesn't have working. whichever you think you can live without, you go for it.
I'm waiting for Hardware accel on cm9. when it comes out, i'll probably jump over as well...
and well, maybe one day camera will work and i can skype on my touchpad on android.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

I went with a completely fresh install. I ran the Novacom Uninstaller, then updated to the newest WebOS. I then copied all the necessary files (ICS rom, gapps, moboot, cwm) and ran the Novacom Installer. Most everything works great!
I still have wifi issues every couple of days, it doesn't like networks with passwords for me. Not a hard fix, forget network>turn on Airplane Mode>turn off Airplane Mode>start wifi and connect to network. This is far better than it was for CM 7 for me.
Overall it destroys CM 7 for a tablet. I still love my CM 7 on my phone, but for a tablet ICS is the way to go for sure.


----------

